# "علم النفس الخاص بالإلحاد"آر سي سبرول



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*سلام المسيح *
​ *
منتديات الكنيسة تقدم شىء جديداً على المنتدى وخاصة فى قسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحيية وهو الرد على فكر "الالحاد"
وذلك عن طريق أناس أختارهم الله لكى يردوا على هذا الفكر
وسيتناول الفيديو الرد على هذه الأسئلة
* *هل الدين ناتج من الخيال الإبتكاري والإبداعي للإنسان؟
هل الحياة تافهة حتى يصنع الإنسان لنفسه دين ؟
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "علم الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية"*

*نتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع سبب بركة لكثيرين


*[YOUTUBE]6foce2Qj1b0[/YOUTUBE]​ *
*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما هي الوجودية ؟
سيتطرق "آرسي سبرول" إلى إحدى أهم خصائص الفلسفة الوجودية الحديثة لأنه لم توجد أي فلسفة كان لها وقع جذري على ثقاقتنا.
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "عواقب الأفكار"
*[YOUTUBE]bZkH5e2H_l4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يحدثنا " آ ر سي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة عن كيفية عمل الطريقة الكلاسيكية لمحاولة تقديم أدلة علي وجود الله . 
ويحدثنا آيضاً عن أربعة احتمالات لتفسير الواقع كما نراه . 
[YOUTUBE]lDR3zkOoCLg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل الله موجود؟
كيف يمكننا تقديم براهين مقنعة علي وجود الله ؟
*[YOUTUBE]8kiRhsqSkWA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان القديس توما الأكويني عملاقا في عالم الفلسفة واللاهوت في العصور  الوسطي ، وهو يحمل المسؤولية في إنشاء ما يعرف في تاريخ الفكر النظري "  بالإصطناع الكلاسيكي " أي اظهار أن الفلسفة كما اللاهوت تعلنان حقيقة وجود  الله .
وكان هذا الإصطناع قوياً جدًا بحيث كان نادراً في مثل تلك الأيام أن يعترض المفكرون علي نظرية
*[YOUTUBE]srIO_ZX_YRs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

في هذه الحلقة يشرح لنا "آ ر سي. سبرول" الجدل القائم بين شيء أقرب إلي إله الفلاسفة 
ومفهوم نظري عن كائن سرمدي وموجود بذاته
فما هي العلاقة بين هذه المفهوم الفلسفي وإله الكتاب المقدس ؟
وكيف يكون الانتقال من كائن سرمدي موجود بذاته إلي إله شخصي
[YOUTUBE]Qz8jka88KF8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يشرح لنا" آ ر سي. سبرول"في هذه الحلقة الاحتمال الثاني لتفسير الواقع كما نراه
وهو" الخلق الذاتي"
وهو ليس البديل الوحيد الذي يقدمه الملحدون
[YOUTUBE]Wy4KAxObgho[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

يواصل "آ ر سي سبرول" حديثه عن "الخلق الذاتي" ويتحدث عن مسمي آخر وهو
" الخلق التصادفي"
[YOUTUBE]GaLW1myAIUo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب حط الموضوع في قسم الشبهات..


----------



## The light of JC (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*رووعة روعة يا اخي بايبل الرب يباركك وبيارك خدمتك من زمان مستين هيك مواضيع *
*ربنا يباركك يا اخي في المسيح *


----------



## thebreak-up (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااه. تعرف اني اليوم سألت احد الاخوة في المنتدى عن الموضوع، خصوصا انه تجربتي مع الالحاد مريرة ومحتاج مساعدة لأخرج منها.*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل سمعت عن الهرطقة الوحدانية؟

للمزيد من المعرفة شاهد هذه الحلقة من سلسلة " معضلة الثالوث" 
مع 
(R.C. Sproul)*


[YOUTUBE]R-GUyK2qsyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل  هناك تفسير لوجود هذا الكون ؟
 للإجابة علي هذا السؤال شاهد هذه الحلقة من برنامج
" ليجونير"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgPV4aaEATs&feature=relmfu
*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوعنا في هذه الحلقة من أصعب المواضيع في تاريخ الفلسفة برمته وهو
فلسفة هيغل،فهو سيطر على ساحة الفلسفة الغربية  وربما يمكن القول إن نتائج فكره شكٌلت القرن التاسع عشر برمته.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x270M_bDj0&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*حلقة بعنوان:- كيركغارد
اعتبر  كثيرون"سورين كيركغارد" رب الوجودية الحديثة وكان ملتزمًا جدًا بالإيمان  المسيحي وكان رجلاً يتمتع بقدرة مذهلة في مجال الفلسفة التقنية. 
للمزيد من المعرفة عن"سورين كيركغارد" شاهد هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"مع " آرسي سبرول" سلسلة "عواقب الأفكار" 
تم بث هذه الحلقة على قناة الملكوت
نتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYWnqSSSQFI&feature=relmfu 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما هي الأسئلة التي تخطر ببال البعيدين عن المسيحية؟
ما هو الاعتراض الأكثر شيوعًا على العقيدة المسيحية؟
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه "آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج "جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "علم الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZDOs-ZowX0&feature=relmfu
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*كيف يمكن لإنسان عاقل أن يعتنق المسيحية ؟
هل فكرة الثالوث غريبة ؟ أم سخيفة ؟
هل عقيدة الثالوث تنتهك المنطق ؟
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "علم الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية"
تم بث هذه الحلقة على قناة الملكوت
نتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKwENtkeXW0&feature=relmfu
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*أرسطو هو من وضع نظريات الفزياء , الكمياء , الدراما , والأخلاقيات , وعلم الأحياء .
إن المنطق في حد ذاته ليس علم بل إن المنطق وسيلة ضرورية لكل علم.
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "الدفاع عن إيمانك" 
تم بث هذه الحلقة على قناة الملكوت
نتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srr3vJPvtTQ&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ما هي خرافة الصدفة؟
وهل ما نصادفة غير موجود لأن الصدفة مجرد خرافة؟
إذًا ما هي الصدفة ؟
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkvM2dFnFMA&feature=relmfu 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*
يشكٌل علم الإيسكاتولوجيا جزءًا من اللاهوت النظامي  ويُعني بالأمور الأخيرة أو الأمور المستقبلية أو ما نسميه "الأيام الأخيرة"  ومن خلاله سنتطرق إلى موضوع مذهل.  
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه "آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج "جددوا فكركم"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aymjv48nXso&feature=relmfu 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*إن ما نلاحظه عندما نرى الأشياء تحدث من حولنا هو ما يُعرف بالعلاقات المعتادة
حيث يرتبط لدينا حدوث أشياء معينة كنتيجة لحدوث أشياء معينة مثل تبلل العشب نتيجة لتساقط الأمطار.
في هذه الحلقة سيتمعن "آرسي سبرول" في التأمل في التحليل النقدي للسببية في برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "علم الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية" 
*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av4rlBWwpLk&feature=relmfu*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ظرية ما بعد الألفية هي الأكثر تفاؤلا فيما يتعلق بتأثير الكنيسة على المجتمع
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "الأيام الأخيرة بحسب يسوع"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1dimolNEKU&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماذا تعني "الإبيستيمولوجيا ؟ وما علاقتها بالدفاع عن المسيحية؟
هل معنى أننا لا نرى الله فهو غير موجود ؟
هذا ماسيحدثنا عنه " آرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج " جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة "الدفاع عن العقائد المسيحية"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OINMGw-D3tw&feature=relmfu
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أفلاطون الجزء الثاني

يُكلمنا أفلاطون عن تلك المثل تتمتع بكينونة مثالية وليس في حالة صيرورة ، والأشياء في هذا العالم هذ مجرد آنية منقوصة فكيف عرف ذلك؟
حين نتطرق إلى تاريخ الفلسفة نرى أن الفلاسفة كانوا مهتمون بمجالات مختلفة جدًا من الحقيقة 
وفي العصور القديمة كان الفلاسفة يركزون بشكل أساسي على مستوى أو عالم الماورائيات على أنه العالم الأعلى والأسمى من العالم المادي.
هذا ما سيحدثنا عنه"أرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج"جددوا فكركم"

سلسلة"عواقب الأفكار"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmDtjGOlBMA&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أفلوطين والأفلاطونية الحديثة

بعد أن توصل العملاقان الحقيقيان في  العالم القديم أفلاطون وأرسطو إلى مشادة كانت مرحلة أخرى من الشكوكيٌة حيث  حول الفلاسفة انتباههم عن البحث عن الحقيقة الأساسية معتبرين أن البحث عن  الميتافيزيقيا هو عمل عقيم فحوٌلوا انتباههم مجددًا إلى المسائل المادية في  هذا العالم فشهدنا نهضة للشكوكية بين اليونانيين ، وإلى جانب تلك النهضة  شهدنا بروز أهم فلسفتين بعد أرسطو هما الوراقية والأبيقورية.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvsGM__a_CA&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*ديكارت

سنستهل نظرتنا  العامة إلى تاريخ الفلسفة بتمهيد إلى العصر الحديث وإلى القرن السابع عشر ،  ويُدعى هذا القرن عادة"عصر المنطق" لأن المدرسة الفكرية المعروفة  بالعقلانية كانت مدرسة الفكر السائدة خلال تلك الفترة ، وليس المقصود أنه  لم يكن يوجد أناس ينتقصون من قدرها وأناس يهاجمونها من حيث وجهات نظر  مختلفة لكن الحركة الفلسفية السائدة في القرن السابع عشر كانت مدرسة  العقلانية.
وربما أهم شخصية يمكننا التكلم عنها وهي تمثل هذا العصر الحديث هي شخصية"رينيه ديكارت"

هذا ما سيحدثنا عنه"أرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج"جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة"عواقب الأفكار"*
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sUlwqKHZno&feature=relmfu
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ديكارت والسبب والتأثير 

نحن نميل في أيامنا إلى القيام بتمييز دقيق  بين العلم أوالفيزياء والفلسفة في إطار بحثنا عن المعرفة الماورائية كما  لو أنهما يشكلان فئتي بحث منفصلتين تمامًا لا تلتقيان أبدًا لكنه في  الحقيقة في العالم العلمي يتم القيام باستمرار بشتى أنواع الافتراضات وهي  فلسفية فعلاً بطبيعتها وسنرى مثلاً توضيحيًا بسيطًا على ذلك. 
هذا ما سيحدثنا عنه"أرسي سبرول" في هذه الحلقة من برنامج"جددوا فكركم"
سلسلة"عواقب الأفكار"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m486qeaiOT0&feature=relmfu


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أغسطس 2013)

فى هذا الفيديو توضيح بسيط على خلق الخير والشر فى حياتنا الامر المعقد الذى نتجت عنه مناقشات كثيرة ادعوكم للاستماع والمشاهدة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQSL0wL46Og


----------

